

Even in Nursing, Men Earn More Than Women - Geekette
http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2015/03/24/394915756/even-in-nursing-men-earn-more-than-women

======
MollyR
Here is the actual paper they refer too.
[http://jama.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=2208795](http://jama.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=2208795)

The title seems to be a bit sensationalist. As they say at the end

"For example, Stewart says that because men have joined the profession more
recently, women tend to be more senior nurses. But as such, they get to work
preferred day shifts, even though night and weekend shifts tend to pay more.

Peter McMenamin, a health economist at the American Nurses Association, says
that while ANA policy "is that there should be pay equity," he's not convinced
the problem is as large as the study suggests. For one thing, he says, with so
many women compared to men in the study, the numbers for women "are much more
precise.""

Essentially, men might get the less desirable night shift that pays more, and
also the numbers for men might not be precise because its a lower sample size.

I worked in a hospital lab, and the night differential was around 3-4 dollars
more per hour, a big deal when your base pay was 15-20 dollars per hour.

------
ryanabooth
Interesting read. +1 for data visualization.

